

Grove.io launches out of beta and announces plans - cwilson
https://grove.io/plans

======
metajack
Grove prices:

    
    
      5 users: $10/mo
      10 users: $25/mo
      20 users: $50/mo
      50 users: $125/mo
    

HipChat prices:

    
    
      12 users: $9/mo
      30 users: $24/mo
      60 users: $49/mo
      100 users: $99/mo
    

Note the the lowest HipChat plan has only a month worth of archives and no
private rooms, whereas all Grove plans have unlimited archives.

Grove is basically twice as expensive ($2+/user compared to under $1/user). In
addition to the normal chat experience, HipChat also does voice/video chat,
has SMS support, and does file transfers.

I saw many people in previous threads say that Grove allowed you to use native
IRC clients instead of their HTML client, but HipChat also allows you to use
Adium or any other XMPP capable client.

(Disclosure: I work for a company that uses HipChat (happily), and has tried
other chat services like Campfire. I have no affiliation with either company,
but HipChat does use some open source code I wrote, and once sent me a nice
t-shirt as a thank you. I also helped create speeqe.com which planned to
compete in this space year ago.)

~~~
foobarbazetc
At the same time, the people using native clients are the same people who can
run up a $5/m VPS and run ircd with _unlimited clients_.

~~~
metajack
To be fair, the history search is a big selling point, and is fairly difficult
to set up. Or perhaps that is and out of the box feature of modern ircd
implementations now? It's been a while since I've run an irc server myself.

It is certainly true that running your own XMPP server doesn't get you
searchable history out of the box.

